# Splitting a 10g



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

So next month I'll be adding my current betta to a split 10g that will have filter, heater, two snails and live plants. I also want to buy a second betta, so that they can both have a snail and 5g on each side, za? What I'm wondering is what should I use to partition the tank? I've heard of some sort of mesh...

And in case anyone's curious, both will be male, so no, I don't want them seeing each other. My current betta, Phy, is rather agressive.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nerites will work. Mesh might be be easily pushed.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

They can see one another.. they may flare for a few days, but they tend to calm down. Plus, a flare session a day keeps them healthy. You can place large plants on a side so it breaks up their view, but don't stress if they can still see each other in places - they actually prefer to see another fish, as these domesticated ones are quite social. They just like to pump their chests now and again.. silly males 

As far as dividers.. Petsmart sells dividers for 10 gallons, but they are a pain!

Home made ones are from the plastic crafting mesh (crafting section of store - Walmart sells cheap), plastic report binders (can be hard to find - I found mine at Dollar General).. sometimes aquarium sealant is needed to keep them extra sturdy.

Here are two links that show two different ways to make them.. others may have better ideas. You can also see if you know someone who can cut plexi glass to fit the tank, and drill small holes in it for the water to go through..

Dividing 1

Dividing 2

Just remember to make the top as high as you can - can cut a section of some left over divider sections to make a T at the top to avoid jumping - may also have to keep the water level a bit lower.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Also remember to not cut circulation off.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Nerites will work. Mesh might be be easily pushed.


I have nerite snails down on my list. Just hoping the petSmart I'll be going to has them. Would Nerite's do okay with gravel substrate?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Myates said:


> They can see one another.. they may flare for a few days, but they tend to calm down. Plus, a flare session a day keeps them healthy. You can place large plants on a side so it breaks up their view, but don't stress if they can still see each other in places - they actually prefer to see another fish, as these domesticated ones are quite social. They just like to pump their chests now and again.. silly males
> 
> As far as dividers.. Petsmart sells dividers for 10 gallons, but they are a pain!
> 
> ...


Wow, I think I'll definitely go the DIY route on this, lol. Thanks so much for the links =D


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Also remember to not cut circulation off.


You mean the water from one side to the other?


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

I've done both the petsmart dividers and the DIY and I have to say that DIY is way better. I set mine up so that there is a middle section for the heater and filter....makes for equal heating and filtering and they can't see each other


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm so lazy I just buy the dividers from PetsMart  Those things are sturdy if you have the right tank dimensions.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

tromboneplaya said:


> I've done both the petsmart dividers and the DIY and I have to say that DIY is way better. I set mine up so that there is a middle section for the heater and filter....makes for equal heating and filtering and they can't see each other


Unless I fork out cash for a clear top I can customize, my filter and heater are stuck where they are. Have to keep that in mind tho...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Cross-stitch mesh from craft stores is what I use. Then I simply enclose all four sides in plastic poster hangers and if using substrate, build it up on either side of the divider to hold it in place.

I find with the very fine cross-stitch mesh bettas can't see each other as well so this cuts down on stress. 

This is not a betta tank, but shows how I divide my tanks when I need to. Dividers are a bit crooked because the lid is pushing down on them, but ignore that haha fish are non-aggressive in there.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Cross-stitch mesh from craft stores is what I use. Then I simply enclose all four sides in plastic poster hangers and if using substrate, build it up on either side of the divider to hold it in place.
> 
> I find with the very fine cross-stitch mesh bettas can't see each other as well so this cuts down on stress.
> 
> This is not a betta tank, but shows how I divide my tanks when I need to. Dividers are a bit crooked because the lid is pushing down on them, but ignore that haha fish are non-aggressive in there.


I'll see which my Walmart has, thanks for the suggestion =)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Little what species are In there?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Two pairs and a trio of different killifish species.


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

Syriiven said:


> Unless I fork out cash for a clear top I can customize, my filter and heater are stuck where they are. Have to keep that in mind tho...


I had that problem too....What I've done when I had problems with that is I took some wire cutter type things and just clipped out the section that I needed. And so there wasn't a gaping hole in the back, you can cover it with extra craft mesh.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Two pairs and a trio of different killifish species.


Why are they not allowed to see each other?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

tromboneplaya said:


> I had that problem too....What I've done when I had problems with that is I took some wire cutter type things and just clipped out the section that I needed. And so there wasn't a gaping hole in the back, you can cover it with extra craft mesh.


I was thinking more about it today and looking at the mesh at the store. Friday I'll get what I need and make my divider =) So maybe a mesh top and fix some sort of light up?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you divide remember plenty of hiding spots.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> If you divide remember plenty of hiding spots.


Yup yup =) Already have two caves, lots of silk plants and I'll have real plants too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Two pairs and a trio of different killifish species.


Why are they separated?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I didn't really want to clog up the OP's thread with stuff about my fish, but they are separated because two of the species can interbreed and as the females can be next to impossible to tell apart, you have to keep them separate.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Its no problem =) I like seeing that people know eachother on here and are enthusiastic about their fish ^^

I do have a question for Choc -- for my 10g, I'm excited to split it for two betta and two nerites, but my one betta is a tail-biter and I ahd planned to add Stress Coat into the regular water changes to help with that. Will that harm the other betta or nerites? Should I use AQ Salt too?

And if I use salt, would that harm anacharis or java moss or moss balls? Those were some of the easier plants I had picked out, but I want to make sure I get plants that can handle salt if I need to use it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Marimo benefits from a little salt. Java moss can live in brackish water. For the stress coat is there copper?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I wouldn't plan on using salt on a regular basis (not sure if you meant on a consistent basis or a one-time thing). Plants will not like it, and your fish really doesn't need it. Clean water is all you really need for a tail-biter. I have had some bad ones in the past and as long as the water quality was good, they never had any issue with infection.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I was pointing out it will work. Like I said not all plants will be hurt. In there natural habitat Marimo gets some salt. Java moss can live in cold water and weakly brackish. Nerites only breed in brackish water.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I didn't think the salt would be super necessary, but wanted to be sure. 

No, there's no copper, I just don't want him to get any infections if he has a bad biting episode. Sometimes he's fine then he'll saw it all down again. Makes me so sad when he does it, but he seems fine aside from it. 

I'll write marimo down on my list...I want to have options. 

And I'll be making the divider for the tank this weekend and be doing my best to make it impenetrable to those nerites. I don't want them getting any ideas, lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Moss balls are marimo.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh~ lol Well, I learned something new =)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad you did. Unless you mean balls of moss wrapped around a small ball.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Nu I meant the all moss balls? xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marimo This one?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes =) I've just been going with the names I've found on some plant sites while looking for an idea of what to get at the store. They just simply called them moss balls, but those are the ones! marimo...sounds cooler. ^^


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

By the way, thanks for all your help Chocolate. =) I see you all over the forums and you seem like a great support to this site ^^


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Cross-stitch mesh from craft stores is what I use. Then I simply enclose all four sides in plastic poster hangers and if using substrate, build it up on either side of the divider to hold it in place.
> 
> I find with the very fine cross-stitch mesh bettas can't see each other as well so this cuts down on stress.
> 
> This is not a betta tank, but shows how I divide my tanks when I need to. Dividers are a bit crooked because the lid is pushing down on them, but ignore that haha fish are non-aggressive in there.


 
So just using the substrate it will keep it in place??? do you think if I used ornaments(pagoda) also on each side it will help keep it in place?? I don't mind making my own divider.. just dont want to go with gluing or anything like that.. or which store bought one would you recommend for a 5gl??


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love that tank.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It should stay essentially in place even without substrate if you cover all four edges with poster hangers or report binders. It may tilt a bit, but if you cut it right it should be rigid enough to stand on its own.

Otherwise, burying the bottom section into the substrate should give it extra stability and stop fish from getting under the bottom. Using something heavy on both sides should also help to hold it up and stop it from leaning over. 

I don't use store purchased dividers so not really familiar with available brands. Plus a lot of them tend to be clear, which can cause stress if housing two males side-by-side.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Our stores don't sell dividers.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> It should stay essentially in place even without substrate if you cover all four edges with poster hangers or report binders. It may tilt a bit, but if you cut it right it should be rigid enough to stand on its own.
> 
> Otherwise, burying the bottom section into the substrate should give it extra stability and stop fish from getting under the bottom. Using something heavy on both sides should also help to hold it up and stop it from leaning over.
> 
> I don't use store purchased dividers so not really familiar with available brands. Plus a lot of them tend to be clear, which can cause stress if housing two males side-by-side.


awesome.. thanks!
them being clear was my major issue in the first place.

I'll try doing your method.. =) I believe I have a coupon to my local craft store and i'm positive they have all the items I'll need. =P so win/win


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally made the divider and started the hammocks, though I'll need suction cups, lol. Just using plastic mesh and fishing line for the hammocks, and only mesh and poster borders for the divider.

Here's Phy's current home until the 10g is ready









And here's the 10g split. Phy will be on the right (with his t-rex skull cave), and the new halfmoon on the left. 









There will be live plants and a nerite snail to each side, so I may take some more of the silk plants out so it's not too crowded.

I'm using long curly bamboo canes and lucky bamboo, as they are the only semi-aquatic plant around here. Even if they don't do too terribly much, I think they look neat and I've been careful to keep leaves above water and put the roots in containers with substrate covering them. The bamboo's more of an experiment for now and so far so good.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Did you read my aquarium filter thread? I do the same thing in both my tanks.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I was actually up late one night weeks ago just browsing and saw the idea. I did see you mention it to someone else in another thread too. It may have even been your thread, I can't remember it was like 3 in the morning and I was super stressing over Phy. I really like the idea of it. =) Bamboo's the only plant I've ever been able to keep xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=117963&page=7 This one?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thats the one =)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay I am helping.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, as always =D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you. You can see my filters in my albums.


----------

